# Venice trout on fire!!!



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I fished Venice Wed-Sat and the trout were every. Most we're caught at the diversion on the west side of river. We had limits every day by 930 so we went exploring down south pass, Octave and Dennis pass and the trout were there too. Also caught a few reds and flounders. It was a great trip even with all the wind!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Those trout rows gotta be 25 deep, I hope you got a commercial auto cleaner! What a haul. Gonna take plenty of hungry hounds to get all those down. Nice report.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, great job dude!
Looks like I need to start targeting specks and not so much the reds..


----------

